# How to find a lost cat?



## catembi (10 May 2014)

Amber has been missing for a week.  I rehomed her from someone who was having to rehome all their pets due to illness & have had her for 6 years.  We live on a road between a village & a hamlet so have very few neighbours & have asked them all to check sheds, etc.  She lives outside on the stable yard, and has various places where she likes to hang out, but always comes within seconds if called.

I've phoned the nearest vet in case she got run over (she doesn't go near the road & prefers to roam about behind the house in the paddocks) & don't know what else to do.  She isn't chipped & doesn't have a collar.  I just can't understand where she might have gone as we're quite isolated here, & she's nearly always stalking in the paddocks or asleep in one of the outbuildings.  She would have to go a very long way for someone to think that she was a stray because the next lot of houses are quite distant.  :-((((







T x


----------



## twiggy2 (10 May 2014)

it may be an idea to walk you boundary fences if you have not already in case someone has put out snares. apart from that put posters up in the area and along the roads and also put something like you have here on a local facebook page.
good luck


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 May 2014)

I would phone all the Vets in your area and any animal shelters. Could you put up posters in the Village and the Hamlet?

I/my family have had three cats go missing. One had been taken to the RSPCA by an anti cat neighbour, one turned up again several days later and the most recent one was found stuck up a huge tree in our neighbours smallholding.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2014)

sending vibes for her safe return(())


----------



## mattydog (11 May 2014)

We are going through similar. Rehomed cat, always a home body, comes when called. Went missing last Wednesday sometime after 7.30pm. Similar area to yours. What is killing me is I flew to the US early Thursday so am unable to help hubs in the search for her. She has just completely vanished. G thinks maybe a fox took her but we have so many young rabbits around I think that unlikely. I believe she has for trapped somewhere, maybe a rabbit hole. She has a collar and is chipped so am living in hope she will come home. It is heartbreaking. I hope Amber reappears soon.


----------



## Moomin1 (11 May 2014)

This is where microchipping is so so important.

Hope she turns up safe.


----------



## catembi (11 May 2014)

Sorry that you're going thru the same, mattydog. Ours never strays either, and doesn't go near the road. She has disappeared off the face of the earth.

We have plenty of bunnies too. She caught enough herself, so plenty for foxes.

Horse communicator is having a session with Trev on Tues, so we will see if he knows what's happened to her. He might have heard if a fox got her :-((

T x


----------



## LovesCobs (11 May 2014)

im afraid my boy never came home and those near me that knew him hadn't seen him either    he always came to call, 1/2 oriental (though black so not really a steal to order cat). though i know of cats that reappear. i really hope your cats comes home Catembi and mattydog xx
put posters up in case someone walking locally has seen him?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 May 2014)

Hope you find her.  Also contact your local branch of the cats protection.  

You could try the council too, if you're by a road then sometimes they pick up after fatalities.


----------



## Honey08 (12 May 2014)

Post on Facebook as well as previous suggestions, there seem to be Los of ads for lost and found animals on there...

Sounds like a week for wandering cats.  One of ours went missing this week, but is back now.  

Hope she turns up soon.


----------



## TrasaM (12 May 2014)

Good luck with finding her Catembi .. Last time one of mine went AWOL he was locked in our garage..his mum kept mewing at me so finally I followed her and she led me to the garage. He'd been missing fir 48 hours by then.  Don't know how he got in there as I was sure I'd not left the door open so never bothered to check it. Hope she turns up soon.


----------



## dotty1 (13 May 2014)

Have you got a local village/Facebook page to ask on?. There is also lostbox on Facebook that has cats amongst other things on it


----------



## mattydog (14 May 2014)

Did Amber come home yet? Kita is still AWOL but having spoken to G he has stopped looking and decided she is gone. I won't get home til Friday so very frustrating and upsetting. Have posted on FB and checked with local vets but can do no more til I am back.


----------



## mattydog (17 May 2014)

Sorry to hijack Catembis post but my girlie has been found. Got home from the States yesterday and went straight out searching. Found her stuck up a tree. Took us 2 hours to get her down but she is home. Sticking me like glue. 
Catembi I hope Amber also found her way home.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2014)

MD - I'm so glad that you found your cat. She must have been exhausted and dehydrated being stuck up a tree for so long.

C - I hope yours comes home soon.


----------



## LovesCobs (17 May 2014)

So good to hear mattydog 
I hope C finds hers too x


----------



## catembi (4 June 2014)

I meant to do an update on this & have only just remembered.

We have found Amber.  She was in the spare stable where she mostly lived.  There is a row of hooks along one wall so I can hang my (vast collection of) rugs almost clear of the ground & she had gone behind one of them & died.  Not trapped in any way.  She was quite decomposed when we found her, so impossible to tell if she was injured or not.  She was a mature cat when I got her, & you could tell from looking at her recently that she was past her first flush of youth, but I don't know how old she actually was, so it could well have been natural causes.

Very sad, & I really miss her, although it's a relief to have found her & to know that at least she (probably) died feeling warm & safe, & in easy reach of food & water if she'd wanted it.

We now have Ollie the big black neutered Tom cat settling in.

RIP, Amber.  You were a very good cat & we miss you.

T x


----------



## LovesCobs (4 June 2014)

RIP Amber, it sounds like she went in her sleep in one of her favourite places xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 June 2014)

RIP Amber. 

It must have been very upsetting to find her like that, but at least you know what happened to her. It does sound like she might have gone there to die.


----------



## PorkChop (4 June 2014)

What a shame, but there is nothing worse than not knowing, so glad you found her x


----------



## Emma_H (4 June 2014)

Facebook & Twitter if you do them.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 June 2014)

Sad to find her like that but at least you know where she ended up.  RIP Amber


----------



## mattydog (5 June 2014)

So sorry Catembi. I was determined to find Kita dead or alive. The worst thing is the not knowing. She died safe, secure and happy so at least you know and can bury her where she was loved. Good night, God Bless Amber. X


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 June 2014)

Glad you found her and can now lay her to rest - hard to find her that late in her death -.


 RIP Beautiful Amber - hugs sent  xxx


----------

